# Bradly wiggings skoda ad music.



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all. Been trying for a while now to find this track but failed.its piano sonata 14 thats for sure but its a version by a dude called Biggi Hilmar..any ideas?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Useless you lot i tell you:lol:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

There's some Biggi Hilmars on Google Play Music, but not that one. I'll keep looking :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Vocal version


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not that one shiny.but thanks for looking.its the ad that potrays hims growing up through the years.its a spin on moonlight sonata.thanks again:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

The track is called The climb.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

warren said:


> The track is called The climb.


No wonder I couldn't find it, I was looking for Sonata 14 :lol:
Should be easy to find now you know the song and the artist :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats what i thought but still cant find it.Grrrrrrr:wall:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Saying that i maybe wrong with biggi himars sorry:lol:.
He did the other advert.sorry guys.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Come on magpie RH where is my track?:lol:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

warren said:


> Come on magpie RH where is my track?:lol:


So the artist might be wrong? Are we sure on the song title now? Cos without that, I'm gonna really struggle to find it :lol:

A quick Google gives me  this. Any help?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

The track is called the climb.did try link but no joy.its the sonata version they play that i want:thumb:


----------

